# Meet Dixon, named after Daryl Dixon of The Walking Dead! Any idea what breed?



## allygatorpi (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello fellow dog lovers! I recently adopted This little guy Dixon! I believe he is Pointer and Lab? What's your ideas?







[/IMG]


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Definitely see the pointer in him. He's a cutie, and I have to mention I LOVE the name. The fact that I'm a huge fan of the Walking Dead has nothing to do with it. XD


----------



## allygatorpi (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha thank you!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

*EXPECTING GREAT THINGS AND AWESOME MUSCLES*

...Where is his crossbow?


----------



## allygatorpi (Mar 9, 2013)

Canyx said:


> *EXPECTING GREAT THINGS AND AWESOME MUSCLES*
> 
> ...Where is his crossbow?


Lol he misplaced it at the dog park!


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Great name. I say pointer/boarder collie. His face is so bc looking to me in shape.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to say Pointer/Lab/Dalmatian, but am unsure about the Dal part. He's a nice looking dog, who's his friend? His friend is cute too.


----------



## allygatorpi (Mar 9, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I want to say Pointer/Lab/Dalmatian, but am unsure about the Dal part. He's a nice looking dog, who's his friend? His friend is cute too.


Thanks! His friend is Marley. We are unsure of what he is too lol.


----------



## allygatorpi (Mar 9, 2013)

blenderpie said:


> Great name. I say pointer/boarder collie. His face is so bc looking to me in shape.


Thanks!!! & yeah in the beginning I kinda thought he might have border collie in him. That would be awesome, they are one of my favorite dogs. 
He has webbed paws, idk if that is the Pointer in him though


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh gosh, he's super cute. I can only see Pointer, can't pin down any thing else.


----------

